# Which combination to buy? Sapphire HD7850 1GB OR Zotac GTX650Ti Boost 2GB



## bssunilreddy (Sep 10, 2013)

Hai guys,

I want to know which combination to buy keeping in mind better gaming,1080p Gaming at Full HD Resolutions by HDMI and Future Proofing by at least 2-3 years....

I already have Asus M5A97 R2.0 + AMD FX8320. So I want to know whether to buy....

Asus M5a97 R2.0 + AMD FX8320 + Sapphire HD7850 1GB           OR
Asus M5A97 R2.0 + AMD FX8320 + Zotac GTX650Ti Boost 2GB.

Please let me know which combination to buy keeping in mind the above preferences.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 10, 2013)

Gtx 650ti boost 2gb.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 10, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Gtx 650ti boost 2gb.



Why this GPU and not others? Give explanation please...
Personally I prefer Sapphire HD7850 1GB because of this...*www.anandtech.com/bench/product/778?vs=782


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 10, 2013)

for how much money are you getting those?


----------



## AKRICK (Sep 10, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Why this GPU and not others? Give explanation please...
> Personally I prefer Sapphire HD7850 1GB because of this...AnandTech | Bench - GPU13


650ti boost costs less (about 1.5-2.5k less) than 7850 + zotac providing 5yr warranty +performancewise i dont think thers too much differnce.These 2 cards are good performer in that pricepoint.
But after all if u are not considering prize ,then Nvidia provides smooth game play while while ATI(AMD) provides faster game play AFAIK   
user has to decide what he wants...


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 10, 2013)

AKRICK said:


> But after all if u are not considering prize ,then Nvidia provides smooth game play while while ATI(AMD) provides faster game play AFAIK
> user has to decide what he wants...



From where you got such dumb information 

My vote goes to Zotac nVidia 650ti  boost 2GB DDR5


----------



## S.S gadgets (Sep 10, 2013)

Get Zotac 650 TI Boost 2 GB....


----------



## Cilus (Sep 11, 2013)

Zotac GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB gets another vote from me because of its higher Video Memory, same level of gaming performance and cheaper price.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 11, 2013)

AKRICK said:


> 650ti boost costs less (about 1.5-2.5k less) than 7850 + zotac providing 5yr warranty +performancewise i dont think thers too much differnce.These 2 cards are good performer in that pricepoint.
> But after all if u are not considering prize ,then *Nvidia provides smooth game play while while ATI(AMD) provides faster game play* AFAIK
> user has to decide what he wants...



 Care to elaborate this?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> for how much money are you getting those?



Sapphire HD7850 1GB is 14,100 and Zotac GTX650Ti Boost 2GB is 13,800. These prices I found in flipkart.



Cilus said:


> Zotac GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB gets another vote from me because of its higher Video Memory, same level of gaming performance and cheaper price.



How much cheaper is Zotac GTX650Ti Boost 2GB than Sapphire HD7850 1GB. Can you please elaborate on price versus performance of both the cards.So that I can take a decision. Can 1 get a GPU from US/Canada and would it have international warranty that covers here as well.I meant India as well.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 11, 2013)

Boost all the way........


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 11, 2013)

If getting from USA opt for 770/760. But warranty will be the only issue.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> If getting from USA opt for 770/760. But warranty will be the only issue.



Well warranty will not cover India if bought from US.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 11, 2013)

650Ti Boost and 7850 surely wont let you play any future games at high at 1080p , infact it strugles with current games at high settings.


View attachment 12139
View attachment 12140


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> 650Ti Boost and 7850 surely wont let you play any future games at high at 1080p , infact it strugles with current games at high settings.
> View attachment 12138
> View attachment 12139



Then getting Sapphire HD7950 3GB is my best bet I think so.
Here's a link of it: Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100352-3L Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 11, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> 650Ti Boost and 7850 surely wont let you play any future games at high at 1080p , infact it strugles with current games at high settings.
> View attachment 12138



So what you recommend in within 14k budget 
Not everyone can afford titan 
so whatever best you can get in your budget is BEAST for you...
op Go for 650 ti boost blindly...


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 11, 2013)

If you havent bought the FX-8320 yet, i would highly recommend you to get the FX-6300. It has less than 5% effect on real time gaming except for a few CPU intensive games. And put the extra 3k into your budget so 14+3 = 17k  and get a 7870 Ghz/ 7870 XT

Even if you have already bought the FX-8320 , Try and save an extra 4k RS [Trust me it will be worth it] go to a local shop and buy a 7870 XT for 18k.

You will literally thank me later on


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> So what you recommend in within 14k budget
> Not everyone can afford titan
> so whatever best you can get in your budget is BEAST for you...
> op Go for 650 ti boost blindly...



I can go for *Zotac GTX650Ti Boost 2GB* @ *Rs.13,800* in flipkart or
Ask my sister to get from Canada *Sapphire HD7950 3GB* @ $219.99 =* Rs.13,932* in newegg.com

Which is best and future proof, Please suggest quite frankly Please, Please anybody....


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 11, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I can go for *Zotac GTX650Ti Boost 2GB* @ *Rs.13,800* in flipkart or
> Ask my sister to get from Canada *Sapphire HD7950 3GB* @ $219.99 =* Rs.13,932* in newegg.com
> 
> Which is best and future proof, Please suggest quite frankly Please, Please anybody....



I woudnt recommend getting the card from canada, you will not have warrant/RMA here. If she can stress test the card over there somehow and it works fine then it may be an option.



ACidBaseD said:


> If you havent bought the FX-8320 yet, i would highly recommend you to get the FX-6300. It has less than 5% effect on real time gaming except for a few CPU intensive games. And put the extra 3k into your budget so 14+3 = 17k  and get a 7870 Ghz/ 7870 XT
> 
> Even if you have already bought the FX-8320 , Try and save an extra 4k RS [Trust me it will be worth it] go to a local shop and buy a 7870 XT for 18k.
> 
> You will literally thank me later on


----------



## AKRICK (Sep 12, 2013)

If some1 from ur family  often visits Canada den theres no issues wid RMA/warrnty.In that situation u shld go with 7950


----------



## Skud (Sep 12, 2013)

If you are not much bothered about warranty/RMA, get the 7950 eyes closed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 13, 2013)

AKRICK said:


> If some1 from ur family  often visits Canada den theres no issues wid RMA/warrnty.In that situation u shld go with 7950



My sister is a resident of Canada and she visits every December of every year. So if I have any RMA issues then I can send the card over there and she might get it sorted out right. What do you say?


----------



## AKRICK (Sep 15, 2013)

bavusani said:


> My sister is a resident of Canada and she visits every December of every year. So if I have any RMA issues then I can send the card over there and she might get it sorted out right. What do you say?


Then get that HD 7xxx eyes closed.Also ull get free Games with that...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 15, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Sapphire HD7850 1GB is 14,100 and Zotac GTX650Ti Boost 2GB is 13,800. These prices I found in flipkart.



Try eBay with discount coupons. These same GPUs will cost much less there. 

I am using Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 1GB/OC edition myself which I purchased from eBay last month for around ₹ 12.5k with ₹ 750 discount coupon. The prices have increased but now you can still buy my GPU from eBay for ₹ 13,550. I have a discount coupon spare so let me know if you want it. It can be used before Sept 30. Sapphire gives 3 year warranty in India. 

Here is the card I have Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 7850 1GB DDR5 PCIE OC Graphic Card *Lowest Price* | eBay

Keep in mind that due to factory overclock this GPU will need 2xPCIe 6pin power connectors. Make sure your PSU has them but you can also create one with the bundled Molex to 6pin converter. Regular stock Radeon HD 7850 needs only one connector.

I couldn't be more happy with this. All the tweaking I need and hardly any fan noise. Also, cos I prefer Radeon due to their video quality and Eyfinity. 

Performance wise both Ti Boost and HD 7850 will be neck to neck. Don't go by synthetic benchmarks cos they are done in "ideal" condition which isn't something we can ever replicate in real life.  

Power usage wise, HD 7850 is very very good compared to Ti Boost. 



> Can 1 get a GPU from US/Canada and would it have international warranty that covers here as well.I meant India as well.
> 
> My sister is a resident of Canada and she visits every December of every year. So if I have any RMA issues then I can send the card over there and she might get it sorted out right. What do you say?



I was also thinking the same thing when I was trying to buy my HD 7850 last month. Asus, Powercolor and MSI don't give international warranty if you buy from Amazon etc. 

Gigabyte gives but you will need to send your GPU on your expanse to Amazon which will then send to Gigabyte which will then RMA it and send back to Amazon which will then send it back to you. This is a very long process. 

It is recommended to buy from India only. Don't take a risk for something this costly.


----------

